# Happy Birthday Sophie!!! (03/14)



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sophie (Diane's - Iamamurph - Hav)!!! I hope you have a great day with plenty of belly rubs and an extra treat or two from mom. arty:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Sophie!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy birthday Sophie!*


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sophie. I'll be thinking of you as I clean and decorate for my eight year old son's birthday.

8 boys running around...yikes!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Sophie! What are the party plans?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum::juggle:Happy Birthday Sophie!:juggle::drum::juggle:
:hug: Hope you have a great day!:hug:

Mom needs to give you an EXTRA treat today!:kiss:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

:doh::crazy:OH MY GOODNESS!!!! :jaw:

I have been so busy, (plus dealing with a nasty tooth infection) that I didn't even REGISTER today's date!!!!! 

I need to go plan something for my little girl!! ....It's pouring outside!! 


THANKS everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sophie!

Enjoy your indoor birthday and make sure Mommy takes some photos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Sophie. I'll be thinking of you as I clean and decorate for my eight year old son's birthday.
> 
> 8 boys running around...yikes!


Amy..

Tell your son that Sophie says:
















You say it's your birthday
It's my birthday too--yeah
They say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you.

Yes we're going to a party party
Yes we're going to a party party
Yes we're going to a party party.

I would like you to dance--Birthday
Take a cha-cha-cha-chance-Birthday
I would like you to dance--Birthday
Dance

You say it's your birthday
Well it's my birthday too--yeah
You say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sophie - hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

SO GLAD SOME LITTLE BIRDS TOLD ME IT IS SOPHIE'S BIRTHDAY! CELEBRATE!







in my search for some cute little birds i found this lovely ole bird & couldn't resist!


----------

